

Kickstrap 1.0.0 launches with 'apps' and themes - adyus
http://getkickstrap.com/

======
pc86
Two minor things: (1) that survey prompt keeps popping up even though I've
already filled it out, and (2) the survey should open in a new window so I
don't need to click the back button multiple times just to get back to your
site.

Other than those minor nitpicks I like what I see so far.

